

Are Facebook and Foursquare toying with a merger? - benwyrosdick
http://www.thesocialpath.com/2011/06/are-facebook-and-foursquare-toying-with-a-merger.html

======
benwyrosdick
Maybe this is older news ... [http://www.allfacebook.com/yes-facebook-is-
talking-to-foursq...](http://www.allfacebook.com/yes-facebook-is-talking-to-
foursquare-2010-06)

